

Ask HN: What's in your .vimrc? - benigeri


======
nohat

      """""""""""""""
      "colorscheme wombat
      set nocompatible
      "set background=dark
      "
      """""""""""""""""
      "stevelosh recs
      set encoding=utf-8
      set scrolloff=3
      set autoindent
      set showmode
      set showcmd
      set hidden
      set wildmenu
      set wildmode=list:longest
      "set visualbell
      "set cursorline
      set ttyfast
      "set ruler
      set backspace=indent,eol,start
      set laststatus=2
      "set relativenumber
      set undofile
    
      let mapleader = ","
    
      nnoremap / /\v
      vnoremap / /\v
    
      set ignorecase
      set smartcase
      set incsearch
      set showmatch
      set hlsearch
      nnoremap <leader><space> :noh<cr>
      nnoremap <tab> %
      vnoremap <tab> %
      set wrap
      set linebreak
      "set textwidth=79
      set formatoptions=qrn1
      "set colorcolumn=85
      inoremap <F1> <ESC>
      nnoremap <F1> <ESC>
      vnoremap <F1> <ESC>
      nnoremap ; :
      noremap j gj
      noremap k gk
      set tabstop=3
      set autoindent
      set shiftwidth=3
      set expandtab
      set nohlsearch
      nm <C-P> :se invpaste paste?<CR>
      """"""""
       " Sage settings (from Franco Saliola)
       autocmd BufRead,BufNewFile *.sage,*.pyx,*.spyx set filetype=python
       autocmd Filetype python set tabstop=3|set shiftwidth=3|set expandtab
       autocmd FileType python set makeprg=sage\ -b\ &&\ sage\ -t\ %
      """"""""
      " REQUIRED. This makes vim invoke Latex-Suite when you open a tex file.
      filetype plugin on
    
       """""
       " IMPORTANT: win32 users will need to have 'shellslash' set so that latex
       " can be called correctly.
       "set shellslash
    
       " IMPORTANT: grep will sometimes skip displaying the file name if you
       " search in a singe file. This will confuse Latex-Suite. Set your grep
       " program to always generate a file-name.
       set grepprg=grep\ -nH\ $*
    
       " OPTIONAL: This enables automatic indentation as you type.
       filetype indent on
    
       " OPTIONAL: Starting with Vim 7, the filetype of empty .tex files defaults to
       " 'plaintex' instead of 'tex', which results in vim-latex not being loaded.
       " The following changes the default filetype back to 'tex':
       let g:tex_flavor='latex'
      """""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""

------
biscarch
call pathogen#infect()

let vimclojure#FuzzyIndent=1

let vimclojure#HighlightBuiltins=1

let vimclojure#HighlightContrib=1

let vimclojure#DynamicHighlighting=1

let vimclojure#ParenRainbow=1

set shiftwidth=2

set autoindent

set expandtab

set tabstop=2

set ai

set ruler

syntax on

filetype plugin indent on

set number

set rnu

set background=dark

let g:paredit_mode = 0

highlight OverLength ctermbg=red ctermfg=white guibg=#592929

match OverLength /\%81v.\\+/

------
IvarTJ

       syntax off
       set backupdir=~/.vim/backup

------
michaelmior
<https://github.com/michaelmior/vimrc/blob/master/vimrc>

------
shortlived
<http://pastebin.com/1kPU8fyN>

